# blue funnel



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

hi I can remember when on a P boat blue funnel 55/56 l was ass cook when we lost a bedroom steward in the indian ocean homeward bound ..the one thing I know is that he had very bed feet and found it hard to walk.he was a nice old man... well old to me ..the thing is I cannot remember his name ...any answers its a long shot after all the time cheers


----------

